# Basement bottles, can you help Identify



## pixy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, my name is Theresa, i'm new here, this is my first post.  *waves* []

 I have a few bottles that were burried (literally) in the basement of my home (cir 1890) that have been cleaned up and finally photographed. 

 The first one is clear glass with ornate pattern.  The top had a glass stopper and around the base of the neck the "federal law forbids..." inprint.  The bottom simply has "D-8 66-47" printed on it







 The next one has John Mac Naughton Co. Ltd Canada & federal law prohibits... printed on the bottom.  The bottle is tall with a diamond pattern and a petal shapped top. 






 the third one is a painted bottle with a stopper, it looks quite a bit newer than the rest.






 the fourth it the oldest, it is a greenish aqua color and has a rounded bottom, the glass has no printing or marking.  The entire surface is uneven and swirled with bubbles. The bottom has a small mark where it looks like it was pinched.






 Next we have a very pretty bottle that has "DuBOUCHETT" printed along the top of the lip,  The bottom is imprinted with the federal warning






 this bottle has no identifiers it has a really nice pattern.






 this one is a "kerns beverage" wine bottle it has embosed grape pattern on it.






 this last bottle has "old mr boston brand fine wines" printed on the bottom, there is a A in a circle in the center of the bottom.






 I have more pictures of all the bottles, including pictures of the bottoms.  I tried my best to clean them up, and get good pics.  I have been reading around and have a nice long vinegar bath planeed for some of them.  I was thinking of displaying some of them and selling the rest.  I'm just not sure if any of them are worth getting cleaned profesionally.


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 17, 2009)

Theresa

 Any that have Federal law........................ are whiskey decanters/bottles, the 47 you gave is probably for 1947, the ones so embossed will date between 1932-1964. No idea on the painted one, the round bottom aqua one is a Chianti bottle at one time it had a grass skirt around it. Keep digging[]


----------



## Clam (Sep 23, 2009)

They all look like wine bottles to me....Was the basement in the home of an Italian family who made their own wine ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 23, 2009)

This one is the odd ball of the group.. assuming it was part of a bar setup or liquor cabinet, perhaps it held swizzle sticks or straws?


----------



## pixy (Sep 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Clam
> 
> They all look like wine bottles to me....Was the basement in the home of an Italian family who made their own wine ?


 
 that could be a possibility, there are also quite a few 1 gallon and 3 gallon glass jugs down there too. A few we gave to a friend who makes wine, because he said they would be perfect for it.  They were probally making sauce too, there was huge amount of older ball jars and quite a few tomato seed packets strewn about.


----------



## coreya (Sep 28, 2009)

do you have any pictures of the canning jars?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea,pics of jars!


----------

